
Politicians exempt themselves from new wide-ranging spying laws - deutronium
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/investigatory-powers-bill-a7447781.html
======
ezoe
All animals are equal, but some animals are more equal than others.

~~~
nikolay
Lions > Sheeple

